# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

_مجلس حقوق الإنسان_
7/7-  حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب_إن مجلس حقوق الإنسان،_ 
_            إذ يشير_ إلى مقرره 2/112 وقراره 6/28، وإذ يشير أيضاً إلى قرارات لجنة حقوق الإنسان 2003/68 و2004/87 و2005/80 فضلاً عن قرارات الجمعية العامة 57/219 و58/187 و59/191 و60/158 و61/171 و62/159،
            1-         _يعيد تأكيد_ أن على جميع الدول أن تكفل توافق أي إجراء يتخذ لمكافحة الإرهاب مع التزاماتها بموجب القانون الدولي ولا سيما قانون حقوق الإنسان الدولي وقانون اللاجئين والقانون الإنساني؛
            2-         _يعرب عن استيائه الشديد_ للمعاناة التي يتسبب فيها الإرهاب لضحاياه ولأسرهم ويبدي تضامنه العميق معهم ويشدد على أهمية توفير المساعدة الملائمة لهم؛
            3-         _يؤكد من جديد_ إدانته القاطعة لجميع أفعال التعذيب وأساليبه وممارساته وبجميع أشكاله ومظاهره حيثما ارتكب وأياً كان مرتكبوه، بصرف النظر عن دوافعهم، بوصفها أفعالاً إجرامية لا مبرر لها، ويجدّد التزامه بتعزيز التعاون الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب ومحاربته فيدعو بهذا الخصوص الدول والهيئات الفاعلة الأخرى ذات الصلة بالقيام، حسب الاقتضاء، بمواصلة تنفيذ استراتيجية الأمم المتحدة العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب، التي تؤكد على أمور عدة منها احترام حقوق الإنسان للجميع وسيادة القانون بوصفه الركيزة الأساسية لمكافحة الإرهاب؛
            4-         _يؤكد من جديد أيضاً_ التزام الدول، وفقاً للمادة 4 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية باحترام حقوق معينة بوصفها غير قابلة للتقييد في أي ظرف من الظروف، ويشير، فيما يتعلق بجميع الحقوق الأخرى المتضمنة في العهد إلى أن أية تدابير تقيد أحكام العهد يجب أن تتخذ، في جميع الحالات، وفقاً لأحكام تلك المادة، ويشدد على ضرورة أن يكون أي تقييد من هذا القبيل ذا طابع استثنائي ومؤقت(*[1]*)؛
            5-         _يهيب_ بالدول إذكاء وعـي السلطات الوطنية الضالعة في مكافحة الإرهاب بأهمية هذه الالتزامات؛
            6-         _يعيد تأكيد_ أن تدابير مكافحة الإرهاب ينبغي تنفيذها في إطار المراعاة الكاملة لحقوق الإنسان التي يتمتع بها الأشخاص الذين ينتمون إلى أقليات ويجب أن تنأى عن التمييز القائم على أسس العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة أو الدين أو الأصل الاجتماعي؛
            7-         _يناشد_ الدول عدم اللجوء إلى التنميط المستند إلى نماذج مقولبة مبنيّة على أسس التمييز التي يحظرها القانون الدولي، بما في ذلك على الأسس العرقية والإثنية و/أو الدينية؛
            8-         _يحث_ الدول على أن تتحلى، في مكافحتها للإرهاب، بالوفاء التّام بالتزاماتها فيما يخص التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة أو العقوبة القاسية أو اللاإنسانية أو المهينة، وأن تحظر التعذيب حظراً مطلقاً؛
            9-         _يحث_ الدول أيضاً على أن تحترم احتراماً كاملاً التزاماتها بعدم الإعادة القسرية للاجئين، بموجب قانون اللاجئين الدولي والقانون الدولي لحقوق الإنسان، وعلى أن تستعرض في الوقت نفسه، مع الاحترام الكامل لهذه الالتزامات والضمانات القانونية الأخرى، شرعية أي قرار تكون قد اتخذته بشأن منح شخص مركز اللاجئ في حال ظهور دليل له مصداقيته وأهميته يشير إلى أن الشخص المعني قد ارتكب أي أعمال جنائية، بما فيها أعمال إرهابية تندرج ضمن شروط الاستثناء بموجب قانون اللاجئين الدولي؛ 
            10-       _يهيب_ بالدول الامتناع عن إعادة الأشخاص، بما في ذلك في الحالات المتصلة بالإرهاب، إلى بلدانهم الأصلية أو بلد ثالث إذا كان هذا النقل يتعارض مع التزاماتها بموجب القانون الدولي، ولا سيما قانون حقوق الإنسان والقانون الإنساني الدولي وقانون اللاجئين الدولي، بما في ذلك الحالات التي تتوافر فيها أسباب قوية تدعو إلى الاعتقاد أنهم سيواجهون خطر التعرض للتعذيب، أو أن حياتهم أو حريتهم ستكون عرضة للتهديد، في انتهاك لقانون اللاجئين الدولي، على أساس أصلهم العرقي أو ديانتهم أو جنسيتهم أو انتمائهم إلى مجموعة اجتماعية معينة أو رأيهم السياسي، مع مراعاة أن الدول قد تكون ملزمة بمحاكمة الأشخاص الذين لا تتم إعادتهم؛
            11-       _يهيب أيضاً_ بالدول كفالة توخي الوضوح والاحترام التام لالتزاماتها بموجب القانون الدولي، وبخاصة قانون اللاجئين وقانون حقوق الإنسان، في المبادئ التوجيهية والممارسات المتعلقة بجميع عمليات مراقبة الحدود وغيرها من الآليات السابقة للدخول إزاء الأشخاص الذين يلتمسون الحماية الدولية؛
            12-       _يحث_ الدول على أن تكفل، في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، توفير ضمانات باتباع الإجراءات القانونية الواجبة، بما يتفق مع جميع الأحكام ذات الصلة من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والتزاماتها بموجب العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية واتفاقيات جنيف وبروتوكولاتها الإضافية واتفاقية عام 1951 الخاصة بوضع اللاجئين وبرتوكول عام 1969 الخاص بوضع اللاجئين، في المجالات التي يسري فيها كل منها؛
            13-       _يحث أيضاً_ جميع الدول على اتخاذ كافة الخطوات اللازمة لكفالة تمتع الأشخاص المحرومين من حريتهم، بغض النظر عن مكان احتجازهم أو اعتقالهم، بالضمانات التي يحق لهم التمتع بها بمقتضى القانون الدولي، بما في ذلك إعادة النظر في احتجازهم ومنحهم، إن خضعوا للمحاكمة، الضمانات القانونية الأساسية؛
            14-       _يعارض_ أي شكل من أشكال الحرمان من الحرية الذي يبلغ حد وضع الشخص المحتجز خارج نطاق حماية القانون، ويحث الدول على احترام الضمانات المتعلقة بحرية الشخص وأمنه وكرامته وعلى معاملة جميع السجناء في جميع أماكن الاحتجاز وفقاً للقانون الدولي، بما في ذلك قانون حقوق الإنسان والقانون الإنساني الدولي؛
            15-       _ينوّه_ باعتماد الجمعية العامة للاتفاقية الدولية لحماية جميع الأشخاص من الاختفاء القسري، في قرارها 61/177 المؤرخ 20 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2006، ويسلّم بأن بدء نفاذها سيشكل حدثاً له أهميته؛
            16-       _يهيب_ بالدول كفالة الإحاطة بقوانينها التي تجرم السلوك الإرهابي و/أو الأنشطة الإرهابية وصياغتها بدقة وبشكل غير تمييزي وغير رجعي الأثر، وفقاً للقانون الدولي بما في ذلك قانون حقوق الإنسان؛
            17-       _يحث_ الدول على القيام، عند السهر على الامتثال الكامل لالتزاماتها الدولية، بإدراج ضمانات حقوق الإنسان الملائمة في إجراءاتها الوطنية، لوضع القوائم التي تشمل الأفراد والكيانات بغية مكافحة الإرهاب؛
            18-       _يؤكد من جديد_ أنه يتحتم على جميع الدول أن تسعى إلى حفظ وحماية كرامة الأفراد وحرياتهم الأساسية، وكذلك التمسك بالممارسات الديمقراطية وسيادة القانون في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب؛
            19-       _ينوّه مع التقدير_ بتقارير المقرر الخاص المعني بحماية وتعزيز حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب المقدمة إلى المجلس A/HRC/6/17) وCorr.1، وA/HRC/4/26، و(E/CN.4/2006/98؛
            20-       _ينوّه مع التقدير_ بتقريري المفوضة السامية لحقوق الإنسان عن حماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب المقدمين إلى المجلس E/CN.4/2006/94)، و(A/HRC/4/88، فضلاً عن العمل الرامي إلى تنفيذ الولاية التي أناطتها بها لجنة حقوق الإنسان بموجب قرارها 2005/80 والجمعية العامة بموجب قرارها 60/158 ويطلب إلى المفوضة السامية مواصلة جهودها المبذولة في هذا الصدد؛
            21-       _يناشد_ المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية ودون الإقليمية تعزيز تنسيقها وتعاونها في مجال النهوض بحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب؛
            22-       _يشجع_ الدول على أن تتيح للسلطات الوطنية ذات الشأن "خلاصة بالسوابق القضائية للأمم المتحدة والمنظمات الإقليمية المتعلقة بحماية حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب" وأخذ محتواها بعين الاعتبار؛
            23-       _ينوّه مع التقدير_ بالحوار الجاري في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب بين مجلس الأمن ولجنة مكافحة الإرهاب التابعة له والهيئات المعنية بتعزيز حقوق الإنسان وحمايتها، ويشجع هيئات حقوق الإنسان ذات الصلة، بما فيها مفوضية الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان والمقرر الخاص المعني بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية على القيام، في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، بمواصلة تطوير وتحسين التعاون والحوار مع مجلس الأمن ولجنة مكافحة الإرهاب التابعة له، بما في ذلك مديريتها التنفيذية؛
            24-       _ينوّه مع التقدير أيضاً_ بالتعاون بين المقرر الخاص والمعنيين الآخرين بالإجراءات والآليات ذات الصلة التابعة للمجلس، وهيئات معاهدات حقوق الإنسان التابعة للأمم المتحدة والمفوضية السامية لحقوق الإنسان ويحثهم على مواصلة تعاونهم وفقاً لولاياتهم وعلى تنسيق جهودهم، حيث ما يكون ذلك مناسباً، من أجل تعزيز اتباع نهج متسق بشأن هذا الموضوع؛
            25-       _يشجع_ الدول على أن تأخذ في اعتبارها، في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب قرارات الأمم المتحدة ومقرراتها ذات الصلة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان، ويشجعها على إيلاء الاعتبار الواجب للتوصيات الصادرة عن المعنيين بالإجراءات والآليات الخاصة لمجلس حقوق الإنسان والتعليقات والآراء ذات الصلة الصادرة عن هيئات معاهدات حقوق الإنسان؛
            26-       _يحيط علماً مع التقدير_ بإصدار لجنة مكافحة الإرهاب التابعة لمجلس الأمن العدد 2 من المبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بالسياسات فيما يخص حقوق الإنسان واللجنة؛
            27-       _يحيط علماً_ بالطلبات التي وجهتها الجمعية العامة إلى مفوضية الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان والمقرر الخاص المعني بتعزيز وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب، الداعية إلى مواصلة الإسهام في عمل فرقة العمل المعنية بالتنفيذ في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب، بسبل منها إذكاء الوعي بضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان في سياق مكافحة الإرهاب؛
            28-       _يطلب_ إلى المفوضة السامية أن تقدم بانتظام تقارير عن تنفيذ هذا القرار إلى المجلس، وفقاً لبرنامج عمله السنوي، وإلى الجمعية العامة؛
            29-       _يقرر_ مواصلة النظـر في هـذه المسألة في دورة 2008-2009 للمجلس، وفقاً لبرنامج عمله السنوي.
_الجلسة التاسعة والثلاثون__27 آذار/مارس 2008_[اعتُمد القرار بدون تصويت.]

(1)       انظر على سبيل المثال، التعليق العام رقم 29(2001) بشأن المادة 4 من العهد (تقييد الأحكام أثناء حالة الطوارئ) الذي اعتمدته اللجنة المعنية بحقوق الإنسان.

----------

